# FC-150 Rigid foam core cutter



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

Seen these the other day when I was out and about. It comes in 1 1/2", 2" and 3". Anybody try them? They are running about 20-30 each which seemed pretty good.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Nope

Looks solid, if you have room to maneuver it. With one rotation especially.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Who uses foam core and why? Is sched 40 too heavy or expensive?


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

We do a lot of very short term set-ups- anywhere from a week to a couple of months so we use the cheaper, lighter ABS pipe for these.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

they suck. uses proprietary blades and bend very easy which help when you want to make slinkies


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks gear junkie, I have the big rigid cutter that will do between 1 1/2" and 4" so don't really need it but I liked the fact that it states that it doesn't cause burrs. Probably gonna pass on it though if it makes a bad cut.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I just haven't had any luck with it but I have been off before....ridgid urinal auger is an example. I hate the thing I know lots of other people who like it. Maybe just try the 2" before committing?


----------

